# Beagles



## MuffinsMom (Oct 9, 2007)

It seems that I can't make up my mind... I have been researching dog breeds and every week it seems I like a new breed. I have gone from english bulldog to sheltie to another lab. Right now I have decided on a beagle and I think I will stay with my choice. I'm just wondering if anyone has a beagle or has any experience with a beagle?

Thanks!


----------



## RonE (Feb 3, 2007)

Do you have a friend that can loan you a beagle for a week?

The only breed I ever actively sought out, and I was about twelve at the time, was a beagle.

He was adorable but headstrong. He would follow his nose to the ends of the earth (and tune out everything else - including his owner calling his name.) He had a very nice voice (some sound like they're being tortured) and it's a good thing I liked it, because he used it a LOT.

Beagles were bred to hunt from dawn-to-dusk, so they have more stamina and drive than you can imagine. 

I always said that the one thing that made my beagle manageable was that he was 25 pounds and, if I needed to, I could pick him up and move him. Sometimes I suspect that, in Esther, I have a 65 pound beagle.

BTW, I adored that beagle. I just want you to realize that you won't get Charlie Brown's Snoopy laying on top of his dog house all day and talking to the birds.

Oh, and they shed in three colors.


----------



## georgygirl (Nov 28, 2006)

My parents have a beagle and boy does she shed!! She's very independent and likes to do things that please herself....so definitely not a lab personality. She bays and barks. But she's just a sweetheart of a dog and she's got such a plucky happy go lucky attitude its hard not to fall in love with her. So, overall, I think beagles are amazing dogs, but you just need to be sure you understand the way they think. They're independent and stubborn. The only way you'll get my parents beagle to do anything for you is if you have a piece of food. So obedience training might be a little more difficult compared to your average people pleasing breed. So again, they are amazing dogs as long as you know what you are getting into.


----------



## lovemygreys (Jan 20, 2007)

> Do you have a friend that can loan you a beagle for a week?


My thoughts exactly LOL

I actually board three beagles 3-4 days out of every week and, while I have come to have great affection for my three part-time hounds, I know that I will never ever ever ever own a beagle. I second Ron's post!

It seems like you've bounced around between some very different breeds. What are you looking for in a second dog?


----------



## sparkybeagle (Jul 29, 2007)

You can borrow mine for a week...I need a break!Just kidding!

I think as long as you know what your getting into Beagles are worth every minute. There have been alot of treads lately from people with beagle issues-crying, whining, pooping etc... I *knock on wood* have not had any of those problems. I also think it helps that most days I am home with him. They just don't like to be alone all day. That said I have left sparky for extended periods without a problem. It seems like your looking to add a second dog- Beagles seem to do well, somtimes better, with a doggie pal. There's a pup next door that ours will play with every few days and we try to get him to daycare every now & then for some doggie time.

We work on training every day- its starting to pay off- we have a reacurring issue with leash walking (wanting to follow every scent) but we're taking baby steps. We take at least one walk a day and backyard play time, fetch, find it etc...

I have a 5yr old and after the inital mouthy shirt grabbing phase, I coudn't ask for a better match. They follow each other around all day, Sparky even lays on the trampoline when my son is on it. He does have a thing for stealing matchbox cars and hiding them in the yard.


----------



## MuffinsMom (Oct 9, 2007)

After reading your posts I need to do a lot more research on beagles. I'm looking for a medium sized dog. I want a playful dog. Right now I spend most of my time at home so I will have plenty of time to spend with it. Believe it or not shedding isn't one of my biggest concerns. My yellow lab sheds so much I have given up on wearing dark colors but now I'm used to the heavy amount.


----------



## the-tenth (Jun 29, 2007)

Do what we did....get yours;ef a dark colored shedder so that you can't wear any of your clothes without it showing!!!! Yeah, I would definately not be a good beagle owner. Ever thought about something in the spaniel line? Maybe a springer?


----------



## FSUFan4 (Dec 12, 2007)

I have had my beagle for a month. He is 3 months old now, and here is my experience.

They are very independent and stubborn. He follows his nose so leash walking has been a slow process. He also likes to try to eat his own poop, which some do with this breed. I bought Deter and it seems to be working so far.

Beagles are MODERATE shedders, they don't shed as much as a lab I don't believe. They are very smart, and with training treats, can be taught just about anything. He is 3 months old and close to being housebroken. I do crate training, and he doesn't seem to mind it too bad. You just have to ease them into it. 

He has been a good dog so far but it is a lot of work, and he is my first dog.


----------



## MuffinsMom (Oct 9, 2007)

I have a question for beagle owners. I have heard that beagles will follow their noses where ever they may take them. Does this mean that a lot of beagles might run away? I definitely don't want a breed with a tendency of running away, I couldn't deal with that.  

No I've never considered a spaniel before. How big do springers get?


----------



## RonE (Feb 3, 2007)

Yes, beagles (and hounds in general) are inclined to roam if they have the opportunity.

That makes hunting with a beagle an interesting experience. They can't do their thing on a leash.

I learned that firing my shotgun into the air usually brought him back. I guess he assumed I'd shot at something, missed it and needed him to chase it.

That tactic is frowned upon within the city limits.


----------



## MuffinsMom (Oct 9, 2007)

Yes I couldn't picture myself firing a shot gun in my front year to get my dog to come back.


----------



## clbreb (Dec 14, 2007)

My husband wants a beagle, so I keep looking for one, but I have had big dogs (labs) or small dogs (chihuahua) nothing in between.


----------



## georgygirl (Nov 28, 2006)

Springers get to be around 50 pounds. They're beautiful dogs with a wonderful temperment if you go with a good breeder. They're very playful and energetic dogs. I had a springer when I was a kid and she was terrific with us kids. You couldn't ask for a better dog. There are two types though- bench (show lines) and field (hunting lines). The field bred springers tend to be smaller with less hair and a lot more energy compared to bench.

http://www.springerrescue.org
http://www.essfta.org/


----------



## MuffinsMom (Oct 9, 2007)

georgygirl said:


> Springers get to be around 50 pounds. They're beautiful dogs with a wonderful temperment if you go with a good breeder. They're very playful and energetic dogs. I had a springer when I was a kid and she was terrific with us kids. You couldn't ask for a better dog. There are two types though- bench (show lines) and field (hunting lines). The field bred springers tend to be smaller with less hair and a lot more energy compared to bench.
> 
> http://www.springerrescue.org
> http://www.essfta.org/


Are they good with other dogs?


----------



## georgygirl (Nov 28, 2006)

MuffinsMom said:


> Are they good with other dogs?


Most are good with other dogs. The one I had as a kid was not good with cats, but she was never raised with them so that probably had something to do with it.



> Most English Springers are even-tempered, gentle, friendly, and sociable dogs that are great for kids. Intelligent, skillful, willing and obedient. Playful, energetic and a quick leaner. Merry, brave and sweet tail-waggers. Cheerful and courageous. It is affectionate, good natured and sincere, this dog loves everyone. Springers do best when they are with people as much as possible. They can get into trouble if left alone too long. They love water and may constantly get themselves wet and muddy. Usually they are good with other pets with the possible exception of birds. Sometimes argumentative with same sex dogs. This breed can be destructive and bark a lot if left alone. Springers need wise guidance through what is called their "teenage" time. Some are high-energy and they are all intelligent. They need a soft, but firm hand so they always know who is in control. There are two types of Springers - field and bench. The field type are bred for hunting and field trial work. They tend to have more white coat than the bench type, much less hair, and are more high energy. The bench type are bred for conformation shows and have more liver or black than white, they have much more coat, but are usually calmer.


this was taken from www.dogbreedinfo.com









This was my springer, Lacey. She was 15 years old in this pic.


----------



## UrbanBeagles (Aug 13, 2007)

Beagles are not for everyone. They're highly active/mischevious as pups and do require more exercize than you might expect. Probably on the level with the exercize a Lab would need when under 2yrs. If fed a proper diet, they are low to moderate shedders, depending on coat length. Mine are actually very mild shedders and do have abundant coat. The only Beags I've seen that shed like crazy were ones on cheap diets. They do have a very high nutritional requirement. 

Obesity is the greatest concern. The breed is prone to genetic pulmonic stenosis (heart murmurs), intervertebral disc disease, epilepsy & shyness. Sometimes, you can "get away" with or get lucky with going to a BYB for certain breeds predisposed to genetic soundness. The Beagle ain't one of 'em. Genetic soundness is becoming elusive in the breed, so again, find a good breeder w/ a rock solid health guarantee or go to a breed specific rescue like BREW Beagle Rescue that will do temperament screenings. 

Beagles are escape artists. They cannot be left unattended in your yard for long stretches, or left in an unfenced yard - somehow, they will find a weakness in your fence and liberate themselves, lol. Invisible fences and Beagles generally don't mix. 

A well bred Beagle is the perfect dog (well, for me anyway, lol). They are active, playful, affectionate, unimaginably intelligent - if they only had opposable thumbs & the gift of speech, they could outsmart some people ... oh, wait, they do that already  They are wonderfully tolerant of other dogs, and I frequently have intact males act as nursemaids over a litter of pups! That just doesn't happen in other breeds, and IMO, speaks volumes about the nature of the breed. A well bred one will be just a merry eternal pup! 

Oh yeah, they dig, too .....


----------



## georgygirl (Nov 28, 2006)

I think you're right about the food having a lot to do with the shedding urbanbeagle. I'm still trying to convince my parents that there are better foods out there and that it makes a difference. I bought them a huge bag of Canidae this summer and I noticed her shedding got a lot better.


----------



## clbreb (Dec 14, 2007)

I appreciate the info. As soon as we get our fence built, and I have more time at home, I will be getting him his beagle. They are cute dogs, and I hope it gets along well with my chihuahua.


----------



## the-tenth (Jun 29, 2007)

georgygirl said:


> Springers get to be around 50 pounds. They're beautiful dogs with a wonderful temperment if you go with a good breeder. They're very playful and energetic dogs. I had a springer when I was a kid and she was terrific with us kids. You couldn't ask for a better dog. There are two types though- bench (show lines) and field (hunting lines). The field bred springers tend to be smaller with less hair and a lot more energy compared to bench.
> 
> http://www.springerrescue.org
> http://www.essfta.org/


They tend to have a a pretty high prey drive though (probably moreso with a field line springer), but I don't think you have to worry about one eating your lab.


----------



## MuffinsMom (Oct 9, 2007)

If I took a springer spaniel to a dog park would it have a tendency to chase after smaller dogs?


----------



## RonE (Feb 3, 2007)

Not if you train it not to.


----------



## georgygirl (Nov 28, 2006)

Well, a lot of that might have to do with socialization. If you socialize your pup around small dogs and cats and so on then you're going to have less problems associated with them. That and good obedience training should really help.


----------



## hattrickinc (Nov 23, 2007)

I just got my baby beagle a couple weeks ago, and man, he REALLY wears me out, all day every day... he has non-stop energy, and SO much love. he loves me and my gf to no end.. 
At night, he sleeps with his head on my neck, he watches tv with me (he will seriously just stare at the tv) and he is loyal.. I don't have too much experiences with dogs, but I can tell u, I love beagles.. I would suggest you getting a beagle, but be prepared for non-stop energy.. oh, and they will eat you out of house and home if you let them


----------



## clipclop (Dec 12, 2007)

MuffinsMom said:


> I have a question for beagle owners. I have heard that beagles will follow their noses where ever they may take them. Does this mean that a lot of beagles might run away? I definitely don't want a breed with a tendency of running away, I couldn't deal with that.
> 
> No I've never considered a spaniel before. How big do springers get?


Unfortunately yes. I have had a beagle/jack terrier mix... and sad to say after having her over 6 years... I moved into a new house and the sliding glass door gave a bounceback when it was shut really hard and she got out. Even being doubly microchipped, I never got her back 

They can be the sweetest dogs... extremely food motivated. I got her from a shelter approx 1 1/2 years of age and she was not housebroken at ALL. 

Got her potty trained, taught her how to sit, stay, lay down, roll over, and shake hands and speak. She could even get up on her two little back paws and clap with her front paws.... 

Kiara... wherever you are... I miss you!

One more thing.... make sure your trash bag in the Kitchen is LOCKED UP! ! ! They will spend their entire lives just figuring how to get into your trash


----------



## MuffinsMom (Oct 9, 2007)

clipclop said:


> Unfortunately yes. I have had a beagle/jack terrier mix... and sad to say after having her over 6 years... I moved into a new house and the sliding glass door gave a bounceback when it was shut really hard and she got out. Even being doubly microchipped, I never got her back
> 
> They can be the sweetest dogs... extremely food motivated. I got her from a shelter approx 1 1/2 years of age and she was not housebroken at ALL.
> 
> ...



I'm so sorry. That's awful that she ran away. I don't think I could ever deal with my dog running away. That is the main reason why I don't know if I want to get a beagle.


----------



## hattrickinc (Nov 23, 2007)

clipclop said:


> One more thing.... make sure your trash bag in the Kitchen is LOCKED UP! ! ! They will spend their entire lives just figuring how to get into your trash


I second that... U would think they would learn after a while! I think my beagle takes it as a challenge to be honest, lol


----------



## mom2kdg (Jan 12, 2007)

Former beagle owner. My dog was awesome, stubborn, shedding not to bad, but ate her own poo, rubbed in any other animals poo (discuise the scent) dogs, rabbits, etc. But we are rabbit infested in our neck of the woods. My beagle took off (one of the kids opened the door) and she was following a scent and got hit by a car. It was an awful and tragic experience. Beagles love to hunt and will follow their noses anywhere. If the dog taking off with open doors, etc this is definately not the breed you want. 

I would opt for another lab. That was my choice. 

Good Luck


----------



## rosemaryninja (Sep 28, 2007)

MuffinsMom said:


> I'm so sorry. That's awful that she ran away. I don't think I could ever deal with my dog running away. That is the main reason why I don't know if I want to get a beagle.


It's very difficult to get 100% recall with a beagle. I would never, ever walk a beagle off-leash. Mine are pretty good with recall but once there is a squirrel or a cat running by, they switch to "deaf mode" and any shouts are pretty much useless. 

Spunky once slipped out of the gate to chase a cat when she was a pup. I really almost lost her then. 

Beagles are adorable but they aren't the breed for everyone. They really can't get enough of your attention and will spend the entire day playing with you if they can. If they are left to their own devices for too long, however, they are very intelligent and can pretty much gnaw cupboards off hinges and eat all the food inside (it's happened).


----------



## UrbanBeagles (Aug 13, 2007)

MuffinsMom said:


> I'm so sorry. That's awful that she ran away. I don't think I could ever deal with my dog running away. That is the main reason why I don't know if I want to get a beagle.



Maybe reconsider a Beagle, then? They are the ideal breed to take off on a whim and never look back. Has nothing to do with how well they've bonded to you, but the instinct to hunt is so overwhelming strong in the breed, it superceeds training or bonding. Beagles are one of very few breeds that are not trained to hunt. I let mine in the starting pen @ 4 months to acquaint them with the scent of hare, and that is enough to trigger the instinct to get the job done. They are hunting machines, literally obsessed with scent, particularly indivigual scents. The ones I own that were never hunted with are obsessed with cats, birds, squirrels, etc. They will stop at nothing to follow the trail, and the scent, to them, is all consiming, once thery're in that hunting mode. 
I never sell pups to families w/o a fenced in yard, or those that mistake the breed for a Golden or Lab - yes, personality is similar & it's a handsome breed, but Labs they ain't!  Prerequisites for owning a Beagle are a good sense of humor, patience, and of course a fenced in yard. 

http://houndmuzic.tripod.com/id33.html


----------



## hattrickinc (Nov 23, 2007)

rosemaryninja said:


> Mine are pretty good with recall but once there is a squirrel or a cat running by, they switch to "deaf mode" and any shouts are pretty much useless.


oh your beagle has deaf mode? MINE TOO! sigh.. I hate it... lol


----------



## MuffinsMom (Oct 9, 2007)

I think I need to reconsider. Your stories with beagles running away are too sad. I'm going to start looking at other breeds.


----------



## sparkybeagle (Jul 29, 2007)

In the last half hour...my stinker has been sneaking wrapped Christmas presents out the back door. I was cooking dinner and I *KNOW* Quiet=BAD. I saw him bolt out the door with somthing in his mouth, he ate 1 gift bag -I guess he didnt care for the dishtowels in it, A Chia Pet thingy, seeds and all, lots of wrapping paper, a magazine subscription card (only half) and had a digital watch (for my son )hanging out of his mouth, which I had to pry out of it. 

On top of that he got in the garbage and ate 2 chicken breasts last night. (yep bones too) I I make it through the next week without a trip to an E-Vet it will be a miracle.

One thing I have worked very hard on training is to sit & wait at the door. I work on it every day, over & over- I don't trust him completely with it yet, but were getting there. I NEVER allow him out (except the fenced yard) off lead, and I don't leave him out when were not home- I am terribbly afraid of him getting out and following his nose. He'd be gone in a flash.


----------



## hattrickinc (Nov 23, 2007)

hahaha OMG, your dog is out to drive you insane!!!! how do u deal with it?! lol


----------



## rosemaryninja (Sep 28, 2007)

hattrickinc said:


> hahaha OMG, your dog is out to drive you insane!!!! how do u deal with it?! lol


Good question. I'll never forget the time my grandmother spent the whole day cooking up a feast for Chinese New Year...she left it unattended for just fifteen minutes and bam, it was gone. We ended up ordering takeout. She was really not pleased that day. Or the time Spunky ate half a slipper...or the time Honey dug up the garden and hid my laundry in a hole...or the time...etc.

I don't know, you know, when beagles do these things it's just lovable.


----------



## hattrickinc (Nov 23, 2007)

rosemaryninja said:


> I don't know, you know, when beagles do these things it's just lovable.


haha I know, I think mine knows when its going to do something wrong, and gives me "those eyes" and with "that face" what can u do?


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

There are so many Beagles in the shelters around me. I think too many people jump into owning this breed without researching. Heck, if Charlie Brown can have a great dog like Snoopy why can't we? Unfortunately, they are not quite like that. Great dogs in the right homes. Just like any other breed. Know what you want and what you can handle.


----------



## sparkybeagle (Jul 29, 2007)

Inga said:


> There are so many Beagles in the shelters around me. I think too many people jump into owning this breed without researching. Heck, if Charlie Brown can have a great dog like Snoopy why can't we? Unfortunately, they are not quite like that. Great dogs in the right homes. Just like any other breed. Know what you want and what you can handle.


I agree! We knew getting a beagle would be a lot of work, we're up for the challenge-yesterday was particularly challenging but thats ok.

Unfortunately beagles are a heavily milled breed the combination of a poorly bred milled beagle and a purchaser not familliar with the breed is a bad combination. After they cry & howl, poop in the house a hundred times, dig up the yard & get in the trash one time too many its off to the pound they go. There was a pair of senior beagles at ours recently recovering from heart worm, thank goodness they were already adopted or they would have come home with me.


----------



## rosemaryninja (Sep 28, 2007)

hattrickinc said:


> haha I know, I think mine knows when its going to do something wrong, and gives me "those eyes" and with "that face" what can u do?


I know...I still discipline, so fortunately they are quite well-behaved, but it's like...you reprimand them and then walk away smiling to yourself.


----------

